

Ask HN: Who is going to Startup lessons learned? - andrewtbham

I am going to start up lessons learned on Monday May 23rd.  I was wondering if other HNers are going, and anything else that will be going on.
http://www.sllconf.com/<p>There is also an ignite event the preceding saturday.  http://igniteleanstartup.eventbrite.com/
======
marcin
Only on simulcast I'm afraid :(

Marcin (<http://linkfindr.com>)

